# No desktop environment builds



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

I can't install any desktop from ports. I tried with x11-wm/xfce4, x11/mate and x11/lxde-meta, all fail to build. Can someone help?


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2014)

Please, post at least one of the error messages from the port and the output of `uname -a.`


----------



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

I don't see any error, just `make` failed*.*


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2014)

Post the entire thing please. Remember, we can't look on your screen so we have no idea what you are doing and what's happening.


----------



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

How I can post the entire thing? Is there a log somewhere?


----------



## trh411 (May 16, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> How I can post the entire thing? Is there a log somewhere?


Capture the install log using script(1). Copy the output to pastebin and post a link.


----------



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

It can't fetch source archives. Maybe wrong links?


----------



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

Now it's fetching the sources. That's not the first time I have this problem, sometimes just refuses to fetch.


----------



## Windmill (May 17, 2014)

It happened again. This is the error

```
Fetched file mismatch (expected 6068021, actual 358944)
Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles and try again
```


----------



## Windmill (May 19, 2014)

Can someone help me, please? It's been more than a week since I tried to install a desktop. Now I have this error:

```
WARNING: 'autoheader' is missing on your system
```

Solved it by installing devel/autoconf. But shouldn't this be pulled in as a build dependency?


----------

